# How to keep glue off the end grain for Dovetail joints?



## Jeepin85CJ7 (Jun 20, 2014)

So i have a quick question for everyone and I hope that I have the right place to ask it. I recently just finished two projects with Dovetails, a small Jewelry box for my Niece and a wooden Crate for my Chainsaw gear. The dovetail joints started cooperating with me on my second project, the wooden Crate, but the issue was with glue up.

During glue up, I took the extra precaution of taping inside and outside of each joint to prevent glue from spreading, which it worked great. My only issue is with the glue on the end grain of the pin and tail boards. Is there a way to prevent the glue from ending up on these, or do I just need to pre-finish these small parts prior to gluing it all up.

Thanks for the help, I will have the pictures uploaded soon.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I always seem to have to plane and/or sand them after assembly, anyway. That takes care of the glue residue.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

It is my standard MO to leave pins and tails proud and then plane, sand them back this handles the problem 
here is a video I did , close to the end I show how i use a router to trim the pins and tails, 




hope it helps


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I worry about inside only. The tails and pins are always a hair proud so they get planed down anyway. Matter of fact. I put the pins in just enough to hold together then slap some glue all over the pins and tails.


----------



## Jeepin85CJ7 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help. That was the one thing I didn't think of. I appreciate the info!


----------

